# Considering a 2005 Altima 3.5SL



## DeusExMachina87 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking to replace my 2002 Impreza WRX with a 2005-2006 Altima 3.5SL (or maybe Mazda 6...). After doing some research, I must admit that I'm a bit put off by all the engine/trans problems people are reporting. Are serious drivetrain issues really that common in this MY? The car I'd get will most likely have 70k-80k miles.. 

I did search; found a LOT of things referencing the pre-cat in the 2.5 motors.. And a few referencing random engine shut offs and hard shifting in the 3.5s... 

Is there anything specific to look out for when buying these cars? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance, and I'm looking forward to possibly being a long-term member of this forum


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

any car regardless of make or model is going to have problems..and even if its a $100k something serious could happen in as little as 15-20k down the road..all i know is ive had me 03 3.5 5spd for almost 4 years now and i bought it with 60k and it has 155k on it now with out a SINGLE transmission problem or any other serious/not serious problem..i will be replacing this altima with another 3.5 altima when its time(if i even ever get rid of this 1 i may keep it forever) and ive modded mine with almost all the bolt ons you can get for this car and it holds up better than i imagined..im telling you right now..you WONT be disappointed in this car just as long as it wasnt beat to hell..i can promise you that man


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Look into the reliability of the Mazda 6 more. My friend has a 2004 Mazda 6. He loves the way it looks but is starting to have more and more problems with it.


----------

